
The Management Myth (2006) - k__
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2006/06/the-management-myth/304883/
======
dredmorbius
Posted previously, and well worth the (re)read.

Notably:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11931270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11931270)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=581487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=581487)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635499)

